# New Show???



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I have just scrolled down the shows list in case I had read it here, its not, so did I dream it or did I hear it elsewhere? Is there a new show at Windsor this year ?


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

josieb said:


> I have just scrolled down the shows list in case I had read it here, its not, so did I dream it or did I hear it elsewhere? Is there a new show at Windsor this year ?


Yes according to Timberlands newsletter . It is called British Leisure show from March 19th - 31st.

Motorhomer2


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you for that. Nice to know Im not completely round the bend yet. Is there any more info on it yet?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

josieb said:


> I have just scrolled down the shows list in case I had read it here, its not, so did I dream it or did I hear it elsewhere? Is there a new show at Windsor this year ?


Yes we will be there with New Swift and AutoCruise plus our F iamma stand.

Look forward to seeing you all there :lol:

Peter


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Its in February's the Camping & Caravan Club magazine, page 89, and have you seen the prices? :roll: 


Paul


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Here is a link to this new show, it is listed in the Motorhome News Archives at the bottom of the main page:

http://www.britishleisureshow.com/


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

elect @ £20.00 per night ? 8O ? I dont think so


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

hells bells and buckets of snails........ Not at those prices even the leckie is dear dear dear well all in it seems a bit too much for me.


----------

